# Haben Sie einen Bullshit-Job?!



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, gerade auf n-tv.de gelesen, und finde den Artikel interessant, hier mal das wichtigste:

Sinnlos,unnötig und Zermürbend? Keine Ahnung was man im Job als nächstes sinnvolles tun könnte? Möglicherweise ist man gefangen in einem Bullshit-Job! Diesen Begriff hat sich David Graeber ausgedacht, der Autor des Buches Schulden und Inside Occupy. 
Er meint damit berufliche Tätigkeiten die so unnötig und Sinnlos sind, daas selbst diejenigen die sie ausführen ihre Existens nicht erklären können. Aber gleichzeitig fühlen sie sich verpflichtet diese Tätigkeiten auszuführen als ob sie Sinn machen würden.

Der Anthroploge und Buchautor hat sich mit unseren modernen, kapitalistischen Geselschaft auseinandergesetzt und diesmal unsere Arbeitswelt angeschaut. Er beobachtet das es besonders in bei den Finanzdienstleistungen,Telefonwerbung,Hochschul- und Gesundheitsverwaltung oder im Mittleren Managament ist ein Grossteil der Arbeitnehmer dazu verdammt, absolute Sinnlose Tätigkeiten auszuführen. Sie haben Angst ohne Geld da zu stehen und führen es trotzdem aus.

Er unterscheidet Bulllshit-Jobs von Scheissjobs, wer einen Scheissjob hat, der wird meistens Stundenweise bezahlt Hart arbeiten und wird unterbezahlt, aber er tut grundsätzlich was Nützliches. Beim Bullshit-Job wird man gut bezahlt aber man sitzt nur den ganzen Tag in Sitzungen herum.

Warum ist die Gesellschaft zu einer geworden in der Arbeit ein Selbstzweck ist egal ob se Sinn und Freude bereitet oder nicht? Warum beharren wir auf Regelmässiger Arbeit im 8,5h Rhytmus  wo doch viele Aufgaben in einem Schwung von Geschäftigkeit erledigt werden können? Warum schaffen wir in Unternehmen Stellen die Jahrelang mit unglücklichen Menschen besetzt werden, aber bei Sparmassnahmen diese Stellen dann gestrichen werden ohne das sie fehlen? 

Es ist höchste Zeit darüber nachzudenken, denn Künstliche Intelligenz und Robotik werden viele nützliche Tätigkeiten für die Gesellschaft übernehmen. Aber nicht jeder wird Programmierer und kann die Roboter bauen und programmieren. 
Pfleger,Künstler und mehr werden auch in Zukunft gebraucht, aber ihre Bezahlung muss dringend angepasst werden. Oder wie vom Buchautor vorgeschlagen, das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen einzuführen um genau diese Lücke zu schliessen.

Quelle: n-tv.de und HIER noch ein Interview 


Was denkt ihr darüber?
Ich gebe ihm Recht! Auch ich habe schon Jobs gehabt bei denen ich Tätigkeiten ausführen musste die keinen Sinn ergeben. Finde es nicht Schade diese Jobs nicht mehr zu haben, im Gegenteil, ich bin froh darüber. 
Warum sollte ich früh Morgens aufstehen nur um dann den Aufwand zu betreiben den ganzen Weg zu fahren und dann für 8h einer Arbeit nachzugehen für ein Unternehmen das etwas Produziert das mir egal ist? 
Diese Bullshit-Jobs können gerne von robotern übernommen werden, es gibt bessere Jobs man findet sie leider nur nicht immer so leicht.


----------



## Tilfred (6. Oktober 2018)

Mal abgesehen davon, daß irgendwo tatsächlich Jemand zum Beispiel Schwangerschaftsfakebäuche herstellt, wäre jeder Job ein "Bullshitjob"!

Wären wir nicht alle krank und ab einer gewissen Lebenszeit wieder wie kleine Kinder mehr oder weniger auf Pflege und
Versorgung angewiesen, müßte Niemand arbeiten. Diesen Job sollte Jemand machen und dafür auch gut belohnt werden, 
ähnlich gut wie diese Tablettenverschreiber die sich Ärzte nennen und nichts dafür tun, daß das Leben länger dauert!

Im Gegenteil ist es gar nicht erwünscht, weil ja irgendwann nur noch Pflegebedürftige rumsitzen/liegen würden.

Die durchgehende Beschäftigung lenkt tatsächlich davon ab, daß unser Leben sinnlos ist!. Selbst auf die Fortpflanzung 
könnte verzichtet werden da diese nur schlechte Gene noch schlechter macht. Wir sind deshalb geduldet weil eine kleine
elitäre Minderheit überleben muß bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt. Weil diese sich nicht gerne die Hände schmutzig machen
oder das gar nicht selbst können pflegen wir auch diese solange mit.

Und solange muß sich das Rad eben drehen! Aber, auch das ist gewollt, es kommen immer mehr auf den Trichter. Nur nicht
schnell genug für Alle. Die Meisten davon werden irgendwann entsorgt.


----------



## RtZk (6. Oktober 2018)

Wie wäre es damit, dass du deinen Verschwörungstheorien Bullshit in einem anderen Forum ablässt?

@Topic, wieso sollte man in der Zukunft noch Pfleger brauchen? Und wieso sollten Menschen Roboter zusammenbauen? Das können alles Roboter selbst, so bald die KI so weit ist, nur noch extrem wenige Tätigkeiten werden bzw. sollten von Menschen ausgeführt werden.
Es gibt natürlich viele Jobs die einige Menschen als "unnötig" bezeichnen würden, doch irgendjemand hält sie offensichtlich für nötig, da er sie für diese Berufe bezahlt, sprich sie sind nicht unnötig, denn das wären sie nur solange sie niemand als nötig erachtet.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Oktober 2018)

Die Bühne dort ist ihm wohl zu klein.


----------



## Tilfred (7. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit, dass du deinen Verschwörungstheorien Bullshit in einem anderen Forum ablässt?



Nur meine Meinung. Und daß die "Bullshit" sei, ist nur Deine Meinung! Die lautesten Teile des Publikums haben überall das selbe Niveau. Römer 1,22.  



RtZk schrieb:


> nur noch extrem wenige Tätigkeiten werden bzw. sollten von Menschen ausgeführt werden.



Richtig! Und Milliarden sitzen nur noch rum! Das nenne ich Wolkenkuckucksheim! 

Wie vereinbart sich das mit unseren faschistischen Systemen? 

In denen Menschen unter der Armutsgrenze nicht arbeiten können und von manchen die unter der Armutsgrenze arbeiten auch noch 
angegangen werden weil sie gegeneinander aufgehetzt werden?



RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich viele Jobs die einige Menschen als "unnötig" bezeichnen würden, doch irgendjemand hält sie offensichtlich für nötig, da er sie für diese Berufe bezahlt, sprich sie sind nicht unnötig, denn das wären sie nur solange sie niemand als nötig erachtet



Dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen...


Und daß mir hier immer wieder meine Fans nachreisen dürfen und nichts zu den Themen beitragen und nur versuchen mich zu diskreditieren,
ist zumindest mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Auch nur meine Meinung!


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Oktober 2018)

Die Menschen unter der Armutsgrenze haben es jetzt schon schwer etwas zu finden, da könntest du Recht haben das es dann noch schwerer sein wird eine Anstelllung zu finden. Wenn manche Jobs die jetzt schon schlecht bezahlt werden und kaum einer machen will irgendwann von Robotern übernommen werden, dann werden Personen dieser Gruppe erst Recht nix mehr finden. Ausser es gibt dann solche Jobs in der Roboterfabrik


----------



## RtZk (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich bezweifele, dass es in 100 Jahren überhaupt noch Jobs auch nur für 1% der Menschheit geben wird, denn früher oder später werden KI‘s Menschen völlig überlegen sein und 100 Menschen nicht mal die Arbeit von einem 1 Roboter erledigen können.
Was jedoch nicht heißt, dass die Menschen dann verhungern oder sonst etwas. 

Ausgenommen natürlich die Menschheit wird vorher in die Steinzeit zurück versetzt (Meteore, Kometen, Supervulkane, Atomkrieg, Biologischer Krieg usw.).


----------



## azzih (7. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele, dass es in 100 Jahren überhaupt noch Jobs auch nur für 1% der Menschheit geben wird, denn früher oder später werden KI‘s Menschen völlig überlegen sein und 100 Menschen nicht mal die Arbeit von einem 1 Roboter erledigen können.
> Was jedoch nicht heißt, dass die Menschen dann verhungern oder sonst etwas.
> 
> Ausgenommen natürlich die Menschheit wird vorher in die Steinzeit zurück versetzt (Meteore, Kometen, Supervulkane, Atomkrieg, Biologischer Krieg usw.).



Wurde aber auch schon bei der Industriealisierung und später mit zunehmender Verbreitung der Robotertechnik gesagt. Eingetreten ist dieser Jobverlust aber nie. War im Endeffekt eher eine Jobverschiebung weg von Produktions- und "Drecksjobs" hin zu Dienstleistungssektor.

Glaube wie der TE meint so "Bullshitjobs" sind schon relativ häufig. Hab selbst Kumpels die von sich sagen sie arbeiten maximal 2 Stunden am Tag wirklich und chillen den Rest der Zeit, weil bei ihnen auf der Arbeit halt nix zu tun ist. Gerade Bürojobs, gerne in staatlichen Unternehmen oder in öffentlicher Hand, werden einfach so immer neu vergeben ohne das wirklich jemand durchblickt ob da genug Arbeit vorhanden ist und was dieser Mensch da eigentlich macht. 

Hab mal eine Studie gelesen das 1/4 aller Arbeitnehmer  mehr Zeit damit verbringen vorzutäuschen sie würden arbeiten als tatsächlich zu arbeiten. Muss mal suchen ob ich den Artikel noch finde.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele, dass es in 100 Jahren überhaupt noch Jobs auch nur für 1% der Menschheit geben wird, denn früher oder später werden KI‘s Menschen völlig überlegen sein und 100 Menschen nicht mal die Arbeit von einem 1 Roboter erledigen können.
> Was jedoch nicht heißt, dass die Menschen dann verhungern oder sonst etwas.


Und was geschieht mit den Menschen die ihre Jobs deswegen verlieren?


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was geschieht mit den Menschen die ihre Jobs deswegen verlieren?



Die liefern die Energie für die Matrix 

Ich bin zb seit kurzem Lehrer an einer Förderschule und habe lange in einer psychiatrischen Einrichtung gearbeitet. Diese Jobs werden wohl nie von Robotern übernommen.


----------



## RtZk (7. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was geschieht mit den Menschen die ihre Jobs deswegen verlieren?



Nichts, wofür sollte man noch arbeiten, wenn Roboter den Beruf machen? Es gäbe bis auf ein paar Ausnahme Jobs keinen Bedarf mehr für die Ineffizienz von Menschen gegenüber Robotern. 
Vielleicht widmen sie sich dann der Philosophie Kunst oder ähnlichem? Wer weiß.



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Die liefern die Energie für die Matrix
> 
> Ich bin zb seit kurzem Lehrer an einer Förderschule und habe lange in einer psychiatrischen Einrichtung gearbeitet. Diese Jobs werden wohl nie von Robotern übernommen.



Sobald die KI weit genug entwickelt ist, bzw. sich selbst entwickelt hat, steht auch einem solchen Einsatz nichts im Wege. 
Ein Mensch macht Fehler, eine weit genug entwickelte KI kann keine Fehler machen, da sie sich von den menschlichen Fehlern innerhalb der Programmierung selbst befreit hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und was geschieht mit den Menschen die ihre Jobs deswegen verlieren?



Tja, da bleibt nur noch das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen, jeder kriegt 1500€ im Monat und wer mehr will geht arbeiten  Auch wenn die Jobs dann nicht für alle verfügbar sind, es wird sicherlich immer ein paar Jobs geben die von Robotern nicht ausgeführt werden können oder dürfen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sobald die KI weit genug entwickelt ist, bzw. sich selbst entwickelt hat, steht auch einem solchen Einsatz nichts im Wege.


 Wenn ich KI höre, wird mir regelmäßig schlecht.

Ein sich (eventuell) optimierendes Regelwerk hat mit Intelligenz so viel zu tun, wie ein Stein mit einer Saturn 5.



RtZk schrieb:


> eine weit genug entwickelte KI kann keine Fehler machen, da sie sich  von den menschlichen Fehlern innerhalb der Programmierung selbst befreit  hat.


 Nur werden die  Fehlerquellen dann andere sein (sich nicht weiterentwickelnde Hardware, Phantasielosigkeit, Unfehlbarkeitsanwandlungen ...).

In der Zeit möchte ich nicht leben.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tja, da bleibt nur noch das Bedingungslose  Grundeinkommen, jeder kriegt 1500€ im Monat und wer mehr will geht  arbeiten   Auch wenn die Jobs dann nicht für alle verfügbar sind, es wird  sicherlich immer ein paar Jobs geben die von Robotern nicht ausgeführt  werden können oder dürfen.



So wird es kommen müssen.

Ansonsten geht der Kapitalismus zu Grunde.
Aber das geht jetzt in die Philosophie.

Ich arbeite gern in meinem Job.
Ich helfe Menschen mit technischen Problemen und es macht immer wieder Spaß, die glücklichen Gesichter der Kunden zu sehen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nichts, wofür sollte man noch arbeiten, wenn Roboter den Beruf machen? Es gäbe bis auf ein paar Ausnahme Jobs keinen Bedarf mehr für die Ineffizienz von Menschen gegenüber Robotern.
> Vielleicht widmen sie sich dann der Philosophie Kunst oder ähnlichem? Wer weiß.





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tja, da bleibt nur noch das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen, jeder kriegt 1500€ im Monat und wer mehr will geht arbeiten  Auch wenn die Jobs dann nicht für alle verfügbar sind, es wird sicherlich immer ein paar Jobs geben die von Robotern nicht ausgeführt werden können oder dürfen.


Idealerweise wäre das ja schön. Aber ich befürchte daraus wird nichts... da das Sozialsystem jetzt schon schwer zu finanzieren ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Oktober 2018)

Und was wäre dann die Lösung?


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und was wäre dann die Lösung?


Das weiß ich auch nicht. Ich habe das ja nicht vorgeschlagen... bzw davon geträumt.


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Idealerweise wäre das ja schön. Aber ich befürchte daraus wird nichts... da das Sozialsystem jetzt schon schwer zu finanzieren ist.



Geld würde seinen Wert verlieren, bzw. wäre es eine Möglichkeit, und somit würde man alles kostenlos bekommen, denn einen Roboter müsste man wohl nicht bezahlen für seine Arbeit. 
Könnte natürlich auch völlig anders kommen, wäre aber eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Tilfred (8. Oktober 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ansonsten geht der Kapitalismus zu Grunde.



Und das wäre in wie weit so schlimm, daß Du das noch nicht einmal durchdenken willst?

Nur ein Gedankenanstoß von einem Irren, mir. Wem nützt "Geld"? Richtig dem der es hat!

Und komischerweise haben diejenigen das Meiste, die den anderen dieses System aufdrücken!



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gern in meinem Job.
> Ich helfe Menschen mit technischen Problemen und es macht immer wieder Spaß, die glücklichen Gesichter der Kunden zu sehen.



Hier sind wir uns einig. Auch ich empfinde zumindest solange ich in guter körperlicher Verfassung bin ebenso.

Und hätte ich was ich bräuchte und etwas mehr manchmal, dann könnte ich das ohne "Geld" zu bekommen tun.

Diese Zeit wird kommen. Nur als Beispiel. Ein Generationenraumschiff fliegt los und kommt nie mehr hier her.
Bräuchten diese Menschen in ihrem System "Geld"? Wäre es nicht besser die Menschen würden schon nach 
Qualifikation ausgesucht? Schlechte Gene gar nicht mitgenommen? Jeder tut das was er kann und vor allen Dingen 
er tut etwas und gibt nicht nur vor zu verwalten!

Wieder zu philosophisch?


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht besser die Menschen würden schon nach
> Qualifikation ausgesucht? *Schlechte Gene gar nicht mitgenommen?*


Solche Gedankenansätze halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Weil es den Wunsch nach einen perfekten Menschen ohne Fehler suggeriert.


----------



## Tilfred (8. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Solche Gedankenansätze halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Weil es den Wunsch nach einen perfekten Menschen ohne Fehler suggeriert.



Mir geht es um die Zukunft. Ich habe schlechte Gene, diese bedingen Bluthochdruck, Diabetes, Herzschwäche und eine nicht zu verachtende Depression.
Letztendlich sterbe ich an einem davon oder daran daß sich meine Zellen irgendwann nicht mehr wie sie es sollten erneuern.

Ich bin so verantwortlich für meine Nachkommen und verzichte deswegen auf sie.

Zumindest körperlich ist das für mich ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Wenn ich verhindern kann das
ein Kind behindert fürs Leben ist was ist daran gefährlich?

Der nächste Schritt wäre Gene nicht nur auszulesen sondern auch zu korrigieren.

Und vielleicht mal da Ressourcen reinstecken und nicht nur wie bringe ich möglichst viele Menschen auf einen Schlag um!


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Mir geht es um die Zukunft. Ich habe schlechte Gene, diese bedingen Bluthochdruck, Diabetes, Herzschwäche und eine nicht zu verachtende Depression.
> Letztendlich sterbe ich an einem davon oder daran daß sich meine Zellen irgendwann nicht mehr wie sie es sollten erneuern.
> 
> Ich bin so verantwortlich für meine Nachkommen und verzichte deswegen auf sie.
> ...


Ok, in dem Zusammenhang kann ich das nachvollziehen. 
Klar wünscht man sich Kinder/Nachkommen ohne Krankheiten... aber das ist immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Wer ist lebenswürdig und wer nicht? Was darf man rausselektieren und was nicht? Wo fängt der Design-Mensch an?
Ein schwieriges Thema. Was auch ethisch zu betrachten ist.


----------



## Tilfred (8. Oktober 2018)

Hier, zu dieser  "Zeit", ist das eigentlich egal. Es ist den Verantwortlichen bekannt daß gentisch einiges im Argen ist.
Diese selbst ernannten "Götter" haben uns, den "Erdmenschen", schließlich verbrochen. Es wird aber an der Lösung
gearbeitet. Es dauert nur noch eine Weile. Solange haben wir eigentlich Narrenfreiheit. Das weiß nur keiner weil sie
uns clever beschäftigen. Mit Jobs für Idioten. 

"Wissen" fürs Volk. Na klar, wenn es so wäre warum streiten wir hier? Wenn Alle alles wüßten?

Ich weiß noch nicht einmal ob meine "Ethik" nicht auch genetisch bedingt ist. Kindchenschema zum Beispiel.
Eher Reflex oder doch Überlegung?


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Solche Gedankenansätze halte ich für sehr gefährlich. Weil es den Wunsch nach einen perfekten Menschen ohne Fehler suggeriert.



Wieso ist das gefährlich? Es sollte das Ziel sein und dürfte mithilfe von Genmanipulation in der Zukunft möglich werden.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Diese Zeit wird kommen. Nur als Beispiel. Ein Generationenraumschiff fliegt los und kommt nie mehr hier her.
> Bräuchten diese Menschen in ihrem System "Geld"? Wäre es nicht besser die Menschen würden schon nach
> Qualifikation ausgesucht? Schlechte Gene gar nicht mitgenommen? Jeder tut das was er kann und vor allen Dingen
> er tut etwas und gibt nicht nur vor zu verwalten!



Selbstverständlich würde man niemanden mitnehmen der auch nur irgendeine Art von Erbkrankheit in sich hat, genauso wenig wie Leute die schnell krank werden oder generell anfällig sind und von diesen die dadurch aussortiert wurden, würde man auch nur die Klügsten und am besten Qualifizierten nehmen, wenn es um das Überleben unserer Art geht muss man ethische Bedenken abstreifen.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Hier, zu dieser "Zeit", ist das eigentlich egal. Es ist den Verantwortlichen bekannt daß gentisch einiges im Argen ist.
> Diese selbst ernannten "Götter" haben uns, den "Erdmenschen", schließlich verbrochen. Es wird aber an der Lösung
> gearbeitet. Es dauert nur noch eine Weile. Solange haben wir eigentlich Narrenfreiheit. Das weiß nur keiner weil sie
> uns clever beschäftigen. Mit Jobs für Idioten.
> ...



Es gibt keinen Gott der sich für dich interessieren würde. Vielleicht gibt es einen Gott der das Universum erschaffen hat, zu seinen Bedingungen, doch spätestens seit dem hat so ein Wesen (durch seine eigene Hand) den Einfluss auf das Universum verloren.  Wir sind ein Produkt des Zufalls (bzw. nicht Zufalls, denn vom Anbeginnen des Universums ist nur ein Ereignis auf das andere gefolgt, nur ist es eben nicht voraussagbar, da uns Dinge fehlen die wird unmöglich erlangen können).


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso ist das gefährlich? Es sollte das Ziel sein und dürfte mithilfe von Genmanipulation in der Zukunft möglich werden.


Elitäre Rassenideologien hatten die Nazis damals auch schon. Es geht nicht darum ob es möglich ist (das ist es teilweise schon heute), sondern ob das alles so richtig ist.


----------



## Tilfred (8. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Elitäre Rassenideologien hatten die Nazis damals auch. Es geht nicht darum ob es möglich ist (das ist es teilweise schon heute), sondern ob das alles so richtig ist.



Dann sind wir ja froh daß die "Nazis" keine Autobahnen bauten und kein Kindergeld einführten. Was für ein Fluch!

Und wenn die Amerikaner nicht jeden Hanswurschd auf den Mond schicken dann stehen selbstverständlich keine
Überlegungen bezüglich einer Geeignetheit im Raum!


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja froh daß die "Nazis" keine Autobahnen bauten und kein Kindergeld einführten. Was für ein Fluch!
> 
> Und wenn die Amerikaner nicht jeden Hanswurschd auf den Mond schicken dann stehen selbstverständlich keine
> Überlegungen bezüglich einer Geeignetheit im Raum!


Super Zusammenhänge! Gratulation!


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Elitäre Rassenideologien hatten die Nazis damals auch schon. Es geht nicht darum ob es möglich ist (das ist es teilweise schon heute), sondern ob das alles so richtig ist.



Es kommt auf die Art und Weise an, wir müssen uns denke ich nicht darüber streiten, dass das was die Nazis gemacht haben völlig falsch war.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja froh daß die "Nazis" keine Autobahnen bauten und kein Kindergeld einführten. Was für ein Fluch!


Die Nazis haben auch mehr als 200.000 Behinderte "euthanasiert", alles im Sinne der "guten Gene".


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2018)

Solche Jobs gibt es schon,

eine extreme Truppe hockt im Bundestag.


----------



## Tilfred (8. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Nazis haben auch mehr als 200.000 Behinderte "euthanasiert", alles im Sinne der "guten Gene".



Es ist überhaupt nicht richtig bei lebendigen Menschen eine Auswahl zu treffen. Weder bei den "Nazis", die das nicht erfunden haben, noch bei 
den Türken mit den Armeniern, noch bei den Amerikanern mit den "Indianern" noch bei den Israeliten mit den Philistern.

Bitte mir nichts unterjubeln wollen das ich weder so schreibe noch befürworte. 

Eine vorherige Auswahl vor der Fortpflanzung erachte ich durchaus für sinnvoll. Und um es nochmal zu betonen eine Auslöschung vorhandenen
Lebens propagiere ich nicht und ziehe sie auch nicht in Erwägung!


----------



## Tilfred (8. Oktober 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Solche Jobs gibt es schon,
> 
> eine extreme Truppe hockt im Bundestag.



Deswegen plädiere ich für einen Kaiser, das hat was, und der könnte allein auch nicht mehr ******* bauen!


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Es ist überhaupt nicht richtig bei lebendigen Menschen eine Auswahl zu treffen. Weder bei den "Nazis", die das nicht erfunden haben, noch bei
> den Türken mit den Armeniern, noch bei den Amerikanern mit den "Indianern" noch bei den Israeliten mit den Philistern.
> 
> Bitte mir nichts unterjubeln wollen das ich weder so schreibe noch befürworte.


Na du hast doch mit den Autobahnen der Nazis angefangen.


Tilfred schrieb:


> Eine vorherige Auswahl vor der Fortpflanzung erachte ich durchaus für sinnvoll. Und um es nochmal zu betonen eine Auslöschung vorhandenen
> Lebens propagiere ich nicht und ziehe sie auch nicht in Erwägung!


Also körperlich und/oder geistigen Menschen die Fortpflanzung verwehren?
Oder gleich kastrieren?

Werd' mal präziser, meine Fantasie ist da zu ausgeprägt, um mit deinen möglicherweise begrenzteren Vorstellungen gleichzuziehen.


----------



## Tilfred (8. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Na du hast doch mit den Autobahnen der Nazis angefangen.



Die Du als Linker natürlich nie benutzt! Lass Dich nicht erwischen, das wäre der erste Schritt in die rechte Richtung!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also körperlich und/oder geistigen Menschen die Fortpflanzung verwehren?
> Oder gleich kastrieren?



Das wiederhole ich als Zitat Deinerseits. Nichts was irgendwo, fast wollte ich sagen mit einem was auch immer geartetem
Intellekt, aus meinen Beiträgen herauszulesen wäre. Bitte versuch es doch erst gar nicht! Selbst Deinesgleichen fällt es auf 
daß Du nicht an Konversation interessiert bist sondern eher versuchst Jemanden aufs Glatteis zu führen. Aber auch Deinesgleichen 
erkennt daß Du das nicht kannst!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Werd' mal präziser, meine Fantasie ist da zu ausgeprägt, um mit deinen möglicherweise begrenzteren Vorstellungen gleichzuziehen.



Eher zu krank und bestimmt nicht gut genug um damit gleichzuziehen. Auch bei Dir ist nicht viel mehr vorhanden als die ein (e) Bildung und die reicht leider
noch nicht einmal für mich.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2018)

Was ich kann und was ich nicht kann steht nicht innerhalb deines Ermessungsvermögens.
Nicht bei jemanden, den du nicht im entferntesten kennst und schon gar nicht über's Internet.

Woher willst du wissen, dass ich ein grundsätzlich Linker bin?
Woher, dass ich grundsätzlich gegen alles Konservative bin?

Du redest hier irgendwas von natürlicher Selektion und benennst die Nazis aus dem Dritten Reich mit einem Adjektiv, welches genau das, was sie waren, in Zweifel stellt. 
Und da wunderst du dich über solche Reaktionen? Deine narzisstischen Anfälle kannst du dir wirklich sparen, da bist du bei mir auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer.


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Na du hast doch mit den Autobahnen der Nazis angefangen.
> 
> Also körperlich und/oder geistigen Menschen die Fortpflanzung verwehren?
> Oder gleich kastrieren?
> ...



Nun, Personen mit einer geistigen Behinderungen sollten es wirklich unterlassen sich fortzupflanzen, hätte ich eine geistige Behinderung käme ich nicht im Traum daran so etwas meinen Kinder an zu tun.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du diesen Gedankengang jetzt wirklich fortsetzen willst.
Eine geistige Behinderung wird in den meisten Fällen rezessiv vererbt. Nur wenn also auch der Vater eine geistige Behinderung in den Genen hat, wird diese ans Kind vererbt.

Eine genetische "Korrektur" vorzunehmen, wenn während der Schwangerschaft frühzeitig eine Erbkrankheit entdeckt wird ist ja an sich keine schlechte Sache. Aber genau einen Gedankengang weiter ist eben die Sache mit dem "Wunschkind", Haarfarbe, Augenfarbe, körperliches/geistiges Leistungsvermögen usw.
Dann kommen wir schnell zu dem Punkt, an dem eine genetische Zweiklassengesellschaft entsteht.

Jeder der den Film _Gattaca_ gesehen hat, weiß wohl, wo das hinführen kann.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nun, Personen mit einer geistigen Behinderungen sollten es wirklich unterlassen sich fortzupflanzen, hätte ich eine geistige Behinderung käme ich nicht im Traum daran so etwas meinen Kinder an zu tun.



Und woher willst du wissen, dass diese Menschen Kinder bekommen, die exakt die gleiche Erkrankung haben?
Gibt ja auch Kleinwuchs -- Peter Dinklage ist ja ein gutes Beispiel -- aber bedeutet das automatisch, dass deren Kinder ebenfalls kleinwüchsig sind?


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und woher willst du wissen, dass diese Menschen Kinder bekommen, die exakt die gleiche Erkrankung haben?
> Gibt ja auch Kleinwuchs -- Peter Dinklage ist ja ein gutes Beispiel -- aber bedeutet das automatisch, dass deren Kinder ebenfalls kleinwüchsig sind?



Man kann es nicht garantiert sagen, aber das Risiko ist bedeutend größer als bei einem "Stammbaum" in dem in naher Vergangenheit nichts dergleichen auftrat.
Das hat zumindest für mich etwas mit Kindeswohl zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Man kann es nicht garantiert sagen, aber das Risiko ist bedeutend größer als bei einem "Stammbaum" in dem in naher Vergangenheit nichts dergleichen auftrat.
> Das hat zumindest für mich etwas mit Kindeswohl zu tun.



Es gibt eine Menge Gen Defekte oder Krankheiten, die Vererbbar sind.
Ich denke da nur an die Sache mit den Glasknochen. Selbst da gibt es Abstufungen.
Aber ich würde doch niemanden das Recht auf Kinder nehmen. Geht gar nicht. 
Hat schon seinen Grund, wieso du für alles einen Lappen oder eine Genehmigung brauchst, aber eben nicht für Kinder.


----------



## azzih (8. Oktober 2018)

Gibt schon einige Erkrankungen bei denen eine Weitervererbung sehr wahrscheinlich ist. Und in solchen Fällen darf ich mich als Außenstehender zwar nicht einmischen, weil das ne individuelle Lebensentscheidung ist, aber wenn ich ein Leben in diese Welt setzte sollte ich mir immer (auch ohne Krankheiten) genau überlegen ob ich das so will. Gibt ja auch noch andere Alternativen als unbedingt eigene Kinder. 

Allerdings macht mir das bei Leuten mit Behinderung weniger Gedanken als bei Assozialen, die ein Balg nach dem andern in die Welt schleudern und die Kinder halt gar nicht versorgen können und wollen. Halt so Menschen der Kategorie die selbst zu faul und zu dumm sind rechtzeitig rauszuziehen oder Kondom zu nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> Allerdings macht mir das bei Leuten mit Behinderung weniger Gedanken als bei Assozialen, die ein Balg nach dem andern in die Welt schleudern und die Kinder halt gar nicht versorgen können und wollen. Halt so Menschen der Kategorie die selbst zu faul und zu dumm sind rechtzeitig rauszuziehen oder Kondom zu nehmen.



Vergiss die Teenager Schwangerschaften nicht. Davon gibt es immer noch genug. 
Außerdem kann man Eltern, die mit einem Kind überfordert sind, helfen. Das Jugendamt ist da einfach zu lahm.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eine genetische "Korrektur" vorzunehmen, wenn während der Schwangerschaft frühzeitig eine Erbkrankheit entdeckt wird ist ja an sich keine schlechte Sache. Aber genau einen Gedankengang weiter ist eben die Sache mit dem "Wunschkind", Haarfarbe, Augenfarbe, körperliches/geistiges Leistungsvermögen usw.
> Dann kommen wir schnell zu dem Punkt, an dem eine genetische Zweiklassengesellschaft entsteht.
> 
> Jeder der den Film _Gattaca_ gesehen hat, weiß wohl, wo das hinführen kann.


U.a. deswegen hatte ich meine Bedenken geäußert.


----------



## compisucher (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich halte es grundsätzlich für bedenklich, mittels Gentechnik als Mensch kleiner Gott zu spielen.
So sehr in uns allen der Wunsch noch Perfektion als Individuum steckt, sind wir derzeit weder Willens noch in der Lage unsere eigentlich Lebensgrundlage, unseren Planeten vor dem zerstörerischen Handeln von uns allen zu beschützen.
Auch halte ich die Menschheit für geistig unreif, mit solch einem Werkzeug umzugehen.
Die oben erwähnte "Zweiklassengesellschaft" ist ja noch die harmlosere Variante, über genmodifizierten Supersoldaten möchte ich gar nicht nachdenken.


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> So sehr in uns allen der Wunsch noch Perfektion als Individuum steckt, sind wir derzeit weder Willens noch in der Lage unsere eigentlich Lebensgrundlage, unseren Planeten vor dem zerstörerischen Handeln von uns allen zu beschützen.



Was? Was wollen wir denn dem Planeten antun? Also den zu zerstören, das wäre in der Tat eine Meisterleistung, wir könnten ja mal den Mond fragen ob er auf die Erde prallen will, vielleicht wird es dann was 
Falls du die Umwelt meinst, es wird definitiv wärmer werden und der Klimawandel wird sich nicht verlangsamen sondern vorerst beschleunigen, Milliarden Menschen wollen dauerhaft Strom und Luxusgüter, schnell und billigt generiert man Strom nur mit Kohle, bis diese Menschen mal soweit sind, dass sie den europäischen Wohlstand der jetzt herrscht erreicht haben werden noch Jahrzehnte vergehen und erst dann, werden sie auch beginnen sich für ihre Umwelt zu interessieren, wir in Deutschland könnten den CO2 Ausstoß hier auf 0 reduzieren und trotzdem würde es so geschehen. 
Es ist an den bevölkerungsreichen Nationen etwas zu ändern.
Man könnte Nationen wie Indien und Bangladesh, sowie Afrika natürlich auch zwingen, es so zu tun, wie wir es für richtig halten, doch ich denke nicht, dass du das möchtest oder ?

Genmodifkation ist die Zukunft und China wird ohne jeden Zweifel der Vorreiter sein, die ethischen Bedenken der westlichen Nationen stehen dem Fortschritt im Weg, ich halte es für grob fahrlässig, diesen enorm wichtigen Bereich einfach so aufzugeben. "Supersoldaten" hört sich eher so an als hättest du zu viele Filme geschaut  , was soll man ihm denn verpassen, dass er zu einem besseren Soldaten wird? Kriege werden immer mehr möglichst ohne Bodentruppen der modernen Mächte die zu so etwas wohl zu erst in der Lage sein werden, ich denke der Fokus liegt eher auf Waffenentwicklung und nicht auf Soldaten Modifkation. 
Genmodifkation hat viel mehr Vorteile als Nachteile und wird unzählige Menschen retten können.


----------



## compisucher (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich schrieb von Lebensgrundlage,werter RtZk,
der Erde selbst ist es völlig wurscht, wie viel und ob wir hier sind.
Die hat es die letzten 5 Mrd. Jahre ohne uns ausgehalten und wird es auch die nächsten paar Mrd. noch ohne uns aushalten.

Das Bewußtsein des Klimawandels ist in ärmeren Nationen u. U. ausgeprägter, gerade zum aktualisierten Thema, es waren die afrikanischen staaten und Indien, die eher 1,5° statt den ursprünglich 2° haben wollten.
Weil bei 2° geht z. B.  ein  Großteil von Micronesien eh schon unter.

Ich habe nicht geschrieben "aufgeben", sondern bedenklich, weil ich der Überzeugung bin, dass insbesondere jene, die die finanziellen Mittel haben, hier ein Instrument haben werden, Normalbürger wie uns zwei abhängig und kontrollierbar zu machen.

Gensoldaten: Das hat nix mit Filmen zu tun, ein Freund von mir ist Dr. der Physik in Stanford, da an der Uni wird gerade mit Hausmäusen experimentell versucht, mittels Genschere die Infrarotsichteigenschaften von irgendwelchen südamerikanischen Fledermäusen zu implementieren.
Das wird garantiert nicht deswegen gemacht, damit später Ottonormalbürger seinen Sonnenbrand früher erkennt, zumal zu praktisch 100% vom US-Militär finanziert...
und ja, ich will gar nicht wissen, was die Chinesen oder Russen so rumdoktern.


----------



## Tilfred (8. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ich kann und was ich nicht kann steht nicht innerhalb deines Ermessungsvermögens.
> Nicht bei jemanden, den du nicht im entferntesten kennst und schon gar nicht über's Internet.



Ich bewehrte Dich, genauso wie Du mich übrigens, über das was Du von Dir gibst. Und damit kann ich Dich schon 
richtig einschätzen. Links oder rechts, Du bist da wo der stärkere Wind hin weht! Meine Meinung. Und für mehr halte 
ich Dich auch nicht fähig.  Anhand dessen was Du speziell mir entgegen bringst und wie. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du redest hier irgendwas von natürlicher Selektion



Bitte wo? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> und benennst die Nazis aus dem Dritten Reich mit einem Adjektiv, welches genau das, was sie waren, in Zweifel stellt.



Auch hier bitte wo? "Autobahn" ist kein Adjektiv.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und da wunderst du dich über solche Reaktionen?



Nein bei Dir wundert mich nichts, wieso hast Du dieses Gefühl? Weil die Leute sonst nicht auf Dich eingehen?
Ich bin nur nett. Vielleicht ist das ungewohnt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Deine narzisstischen Anfälle kannst du dir wirklich sparen, da bist du bei mir auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer.



Bist Du sicher das richtige Fremdwort im richtigen Gebrauch zu verwenden? Und nein ich meine nicht "Dampfer".


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2018)

Und? 

Hast du einen Bullshit-Job? 

Das ist das Thema hier, nicht dein Autobahn, Kindergeld Nazigelaber. 

Und das ist hier auch nicht dein Fanclub, es geht  um Schadensbegrenzung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (9. Oktober 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Hast du einen Bullshit-Job?
> 
> ...




Was hat Dich aufgehalten, Keule?

Bisch Du Mod oda was?!  

Gut, ich habe keinen "Bullshitjob" da ich nirgends einen Arbeitsvertrag unterschreibe. Meine Gesundheit/Krankheit läßt das nicht zu.

Also, mei Friend, wo ist Dein Beitrag außer hier unberechtigt den Mod rauszuhängen?


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2018)

Um evtl. wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen:

Was ist denn eurer Meinung nach ein "Bullshit" Job?

Der Hintergrund der Frage ist relativ einfach,ich kenne einige Leute, die einen landläufig schlecht angesehen Job haben, damit aber total glücklich sind.
Darunter z. B. Gärtner, LKW-Fahrer, Gebäudereiniger, Frisöre und Bauarbeiter.

Ist es evtl. nicht anmaßend über deren Köpfe zu urteilen und z. B. über künftige Arbeitsersatz-Robotik sich zu unterhalten, wenn diese Menschen diese Tätigkeiten gerne machen, ja darin aufgehen und mit sich und der Welt total im Reinen stehen?

Was werden wir mit diesen Menschen in Zukunft machen wollen?
Zu Hause dumm rumsitzen lassen und ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen zur Daseinsfristung ausbezahlen?


Edit:

@RtZK: 
Du meinst so was als positive Auswirkung der Gentechnik, ,oder?
scinexx | Genschere CRISPR heilt Ungeborene : Forscher behandeln Erbkrankheit bei Mäuseföten im Mutterleib


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Um evtl. wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen:
> 
> Was ist denn eurer Meinung nach ein "Bullshit" Job?
> 
> ...


Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack was er beruflich machen will, manche wollen keinen Job der eine Jahrelange (Uni-)Ausbildung vorraussetzt. Sie wollen einfach arbeiten statt sich ewigs weiterzubilden.



> Ist es evtl. nicht anmaßend über deren Köpfe zu urteilen und z. B. über künftige Arbeitsersatz-Robotik sich zu unterhalten, wenn diese Menschen diese Tätigkeiten gerne machen, ja darin aufgehen und mit sich und der Welt total im Reinen stehen?


Ja und Nein, es ist gut das es Leute gibt die solche Jobs machen, wenn nicht dann müsste es jeder irgendwie selber machen. Zum anderen aber wird der (Technologische) Fortschritt einen eigenen Weg gehen, das war schon zu Beginn der Industrialisierung so und wird auch so weiter gehen. Aufhalten lässt sich das nicht wirklich ausser die Roboter bekommen ein schlechtes Ansehen in der Bevölkerung, dann wird so schnell kein neuer Roboter als Mitarbeiter eingestellt. Aber wenn bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Roboter schon im Alltag vorhanden sind, dann wird die Ablehnung eher nicht kommen bzw. nur bei wenigen Personen.


> Was werden wir mit diesen Menschen in Zukunft machen wollen?
> Zu Hause dumm rumsitzen lassen und ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen zur Daseinsfristung ausbezahlen?


Gute Frage, wahrscheinlic verbringen die Leute dann ihre Zeit nicht nur zu Hause sondern einfach überall wo sie wollen, es gibt dann unendlich viel Freizeit


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, wahrscheinlic verbringen die Leute dann ihre Zeit nicht nur zu Hause sondern einfach überall wo sie wollen, es gibt dann unendlich viel Freizeit



Ich greife mal die sinngemäße Äußerung des gerade gekürten Wirtschaftsnobelpreisträger auf, der formuliert hat, nur wenn stetig Innovationen einer Gesellschaft zugeführt werden, funktioniert auch die Wirtschaft und nur dadurch entsteht Wohlstand.

Wenn nun die jetzigen Millionen von Arbeitnehmern quasi zum Nichtstun verdammt sein werden, stagniert der Anreiz unter jenen, die aufsteigen wollen und die Innovationen werden weniger evtl. tendieren zu einem Mindestmaß.
Innovationen kommen nun mal sehr oft von Leuten mit Ehrgeiz gepaart mit Intelligenz.
Eine "führende Kaste" wird dies kaum ausgleichen können und nach obiger Postulierung würde der Wohlstand stagnieren oder abfallen und die Massen könnten nicht mehr glücklich gemacht werden.
Das System würde im schlechtesten Falle kollabieren.

Aus dieser Betrachtungsweise heraus wäre die Schaffung einer nicht mehr arbeiten müssenden "Grundklasse" an Menschen kontraproduktiv für das System.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich bewehrte Dich, genauso wie Du mich übrigens, über das was Du von Dir gibst. Und damit kann ich Dich schon
> richtig einschätzen. Links oder rechts, Du bist da wo der stärkere Wind hin weht! Meine Meinung. Und für mehr halte
> ich Dich auch nicht fähig.  Anhand dessen was Du speziell mir entgegen bringst und wie.


Ich habe dich nirgendwo bewertet, nur das, was du von dir gibst und wie, ziemlich in Frage gestellt. 
Bei solchen Dingen wie "schlechte" Gene, "gute" Gene und der pränatalen Manipulation dieser liegt die Brücke zu einer Art Rassenhygiene nunmal sehr nah. 
Wie gesagt, keiner hat etwas dagegen, Krankheiten herauszufiltern aber bei einem Fortpflanzungsverbot von Behinderten hört's irgendwo auf.


Tilfred schrieb:


> Auch hier bitte wo? "Autobahn" ist kein Adjektiv.


"so gennante" ist ein Adjektiv.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein bei Dir wundert mich nichts, wieso hast Du dieses Gefühl? Weil die Leute sonst nicht auf Dich eingehen?
> Ich bin nur nett. Vielleicht ist das ungewohnt.


Och, Nazi-Verharmlosung und rhetorisches Keulenschwingen haben nichts mit "Freundlichkeit" zu tun.


Tilfred schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher das richtige Fremdwort im richtigen Gebrauch zu verwenden? Und nein ich meine nicht "Dampfer".


Dich hier immer als der "Überlegende" mit dem Durchblick und die anderen als deiner niedergestellt zu betrachten, trifft das Wort "narzisstisch" ganz gut.


----------



## Tilfred (9. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich greife mal die sinngemäße Äußerung des gerade gekürten Wirtschaftsnobelpreisträger auf, der formuliert hat, nur wenn stetig Innovationen einer Gesellschaft zugeführt werden, funktioniert auch die Wirtschaft und nur dadurch entsteht Wohlstand.



Nur weil ein "Nobelpreisträger" etwas von sich gibt ist das weder wahr noch das einzig "Wahre". Und auch Wohlstand, dem Wortsinn entsprechend,
ist Ansichtssache.

Wenn ein Job, oder Arbeit generell nicht mit Gutscheinen ("Geld") vergütet würde sondern mit Waren, Ernährung, Kleidung und so weiter,
dann, und nicht nur dann, sondern auch wenn Not am Man (Engl. Mensch) ist, würden die Fähigen auch so helfen. Es braucht regional keine
Zwischenhändler, die nur mitverdienen und nicht beitragen. Und Innovationen blieben auch deswegen nicht aus weil wir weiter entwickelt,
als ein möglicher Vorläufer, der "Affe", sind!


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich greife mal die sinngemäße Äußerung des gerade gekürten Wirtschaftsnobelpreisträger auf, der formuliert hat, nur wenn stetig Innovationen einer Gesellschaft zugeführt werden, funktioniert auch die Wirtschaft und nur dadurch entsteht Wohlstand.



Innovation ist im Kapitalismus notwendig um Extraprofite zu erzeugen, die die Stellung eines einzelnen Wettbewerbers im ewigen "Rat Race" der Marktwirtschaft kurzfristig verbessern. Bis die Mit-Wettbewerber aufholen. Die Produktivität wächst immer mehr, die Preise sinken, das Absatzvolumen muss steigen um die niedrigeren Stückpreise auszugleichen. Bis zur nächsten Überproduktionskrise, bis wieder eine ganze Branche kollabiert oder ein paar wenige Großkonzerne die gesamte, kleinere Konkurrenz totgewirtschaftet haben. DANN haben wir wieder Millionen von Arbeitnehmern zusätzlich, die quasi zum Nichtstun verdammt sein werden.


----------



## Tilfred (9. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe dich nirgendwo bewertet, nur das, was du von dir gibst und wie, ziemlich in Frage gestellt.
> Bei solchen Dingen wie "schlechte" Gene, "gute" Gene und der pränatalen Manipulation dieser liegt die Brücke zu einer Art Rassenhygiene nunmal sehr nah.
> Wie gesagt, keiner hat etwas dagegen, Krankheiten herauszufiltern aber bei einem Fortpflanzungsverbot von Behinderten hört's irgendwo auf.



Und auch hier könnte ich fragen wo ein heller Geist so etwas aus meinen Beiträgen liest. Vorfortpflanzungsforschung wird ja betrieben und  sogar von Semiten.
Und daran ist meines Erachtens nichts Verwerfliches, im Gegenteil, ich habe höchsten Respekt davor.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dich hier immer als der "Überlegende" mit dem Durchblick und die anderen als deiner niedergestellt zu betrachten, trifft das Wort "narzisstisch" ganz gut.



Nicht die oder sogar alle anderen, die so unmündig sind daß ausgerechnet Du für sie reden mußt erachte ich als niedergestellt sondern
im speziellen Fall nur eine kleine überschaubare Minderheit, nähmlich Dich!

Dein erster Post hier, der wegen Beleidigung von mir vom Mod gelöscht wurde zeigt doch Deine Haltung deutlich. Hierher kommen  um zu stänkern. 

Und Narziss hatte das Problem sich in sein eigenes Spiegelbild zu "verlieben" und dadurch "verliebt" zu sein ohne das jemals
diese "Verliebtheit" erwidert werden könnte.

Das hat in wie weit etwas mit mir zu tun, selbst, wenn ich auf dich herabblicke?


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur weil ein "Nobelpreisträger" etwas von sich gibt ist das weder wahr noch das einzig "Wahre". Und auch Wohlstand, dem Wortsinn entsprechend,
> ist Ansichtssache.


Ich habe sinngemäß "greife auf und er hat formuliert" geschrieben, es muss nicht zwangsläufig die unsrige Meinung sein.

Den zweiten Punkt deiner Aussage finde ich interessant.
Was ist Wohlstand, wodurch wird er definiert?
Reden wir über Wohlstand, der alle Menschen betreffen sollte oder über den in Sicherheit wiegenden Wohlstand in Deutschland?

Sind wir wirklich als Gesellschaften so weit entwickelt, dass Innovationen, die irgendwo geschaffen werden, allen Menschen zu gleichen Teilen zu Gute kommen?

Ich für meinen Teil glaube, das wir dem Affen viel näher sind, als wir alle in unserer Überheblichkeit glauben, manchmal - in Bezug auf soziale Gepflogenheiten- habe sogar ich den Eindruck,
dass wir uns unter das allgemeine Niveau von Säugetieren zurückentwickeln...


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2018)

@Hennehuhn:
Das ist genau das, was ich gedacht habe, als ich das Postulat des Nobelpreisträgers im Radio gehört habe.
Ohne mich mit seiner Forschung im Detail auseinandersetzen zu wollen (evtl. könnte ich es auch gar nicht), habe ich genau das Gefühl, dass er immer noch im Konkurrenzdenken/Nationendenken arbeitet.
Eigentlich zu wenig für einen Nobelpreis, der meines Erachtens globale (positive) Auswirkungen haben sollte
Den von dir beschrieben Mechanismus sehe ich auch so und verallgemeinernd zu postulieren, wenn keine Innovationen, dann Wohlstand gefährdet kann man auch vice versa und mit dem Untergang bisheriger Strukturen in Verbindung bringen.
Guter Beitrag!


----------



## Tilfred (9. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich habe sinngemäß "greife auf und er hat formuliert" geschrieben, es muss nicht zwangsläufig die unsrige Meinung sein.



Ich versuchte seine Meinung und nicht "Eure" (Bist Du viele?    ) zu kritisieren.



compisucher schrieb:


> manchmal - in Bezug auf soziale Gepflogenheiten- habe sogar ich den Eindruck,
> dass wir uns unter das allgemeine Niveau von Säugetieren zurückentwickeln...



Ein ständiges Suhlen im Dreck oder Kannibalismus ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht großartig aufgefallen.    Sind das am eigenen
Leib gemachte Erfahrungen oder doch eher eine mediale Beeinflussung? Wo klemmt es? Ein Bekannter echauffierte sich neulich,
daß in seiner Straße ständig in zweiter Reihe geparkt würde. Und er ist immerhin Zeuge Jehovas! Als ich so 10 Jahre alt war stand
ab und zu ein kleineres Mädchen im Treppenhaus das jeden mit Ars...ch begrüßt hat. Oh tempora, oh mores!

So etwas in die Richtung?


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2018)

Manche sehen es als veraltete Sprache an, ich sehe es als Repektbezeugung (in diesem Falle an Dich) gegenüber dem Diskussionspartner an.

Da ich aktiv in der Flüchtlingshilfe tätig bin sind es eher am eigenen Leib gemachte Erfahrungen mit diversen Mitbürgern.
Und die schlimmsten sind diejenigen ehrenwerten Herrschaften, die jeden Sonntag in die Kirche rennen...


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich greife mal die sinngemäße Äußerung des gerade gekürten Wirtschaftsnobelpreisträger auf, der formuliert hat, nur wenn stetig Innovationen einer Gesellschaft zugeführt werden, funktioniert auch die Wirtschaft und nur dadurch entsteht Wohlstand.
> 
> Wenn nun die jetzigen Millionen von Arbeitnehmern quasi zum Nichtstun verdammt sein werden, stagniert der Anreiz unter jenen, die aufsteigen wollen und die Innovationen werden weniger evtl. tendieren zu einem Mindestmaß.
> Innovationen kommen nun mal sehr oft von Leuten mit Ehrgeiz gepaart mit Intelligenz.
> ...



Das liegt u.a. daran das man auch zu sehr daran gewohnt ist den ganzen Tag zu arbeiten, nach ein paar Jahren würde das den meisten schwer fallen nichts zu tun den ganzen Tag. Als ich Arbeitslos war hatte ich genau solche Probleme, Schlaflosigkeit bzw. unregelmässige Schlafenszeiten, ich wusste nicht mehr wo ich hin soll um den Tag zu verbringen weil entweder zu teuer oder kein Interesse. 

Auf der anderen Seite aber, was macht man den ganzen Tag ohne Arbeit? Wenn man in einer Stadt wohnt bekommt man alles was man braucht und muss dafür nicht extra auf das Feld gehen um die Maiskolben zu ernten. Der Aufwand denn man Heutzutage betreiben muss um etwas zu besitzen ist so gering, das es fast schon langweilig ist


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Und auch hier könnte ich fragen wo ein heller Geist so etwas aus meinen Beiträgen liest. Vorfortpflanzungsforschung wird ja betrieben und  sogar von Semiten.
> Und daran ist meines Erachtens nichts Verwerfliches, im Gegenteil, ich habe höchsten Respekt davor.


Die Antwort liegt genau in der von dir zitierten Textstelle.


Tilfred schrieb:


> Nicht die oder sogar alle anderen, die so unmündig sind daß ausgerechnet Du für sie reden mußt erachte ich als niedergestellt sondern
> im speziellen Fall nur eine kleine überschaubare Minderheit, nähmlich Dich!
> 
> Dein erster Post hier, der wegen Beleidigung von mir vom Mod gelöscht wurde zeigt doch Deine Haltung deutlich. Hierher kommen  um zu stänkern.
> ...


Mein erster Post hier war weder eine Beleidigung, noch wurde er gelöscht.
Ich habe in diesem Forum in mitlerweile bald 10 Jahren nie irgend' jemand beleidigt, da kannst du die Mods auch fragen.
Leute wie dich habe ich aber schön öfter erlebt, die andere in irgendwelche Lager verfrachten und dann sich für was besseres halten. Meistens waren das dann auch diejenigen, die beleidigend geworden sind, eine Schwelle die du schon längst überschritten hast. 

Und sowas lässt sich auch sehr treffend mit Narzissmus umschreiben.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2018)

Also nur um das nochmal ganz deutlich zu sagen, der Tilfred geht gar nicht arbeiten. Somit ist seine Beteiligung im Thread rein theoretischer Natur. Man könnte also genau so gut mit einem Farbenblinden über Farben reden. Die bereits getätigten Aussagen seinerseits machen dieses Problem nur noch deutlicher.


----------



## Tilfred (9. Oktober 2018)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also nur um das nochmal ganz deutlich zu sagen, der Tilfred geht gar nicht arbeiten. Somit ist seine Beteiligung im Thread rein theoretischer Natur. Man könnte also genau so gut mit einem Farbenblinden über Farben reden. Die bereits getätigten Aussagen seinerseits machen dieses Problem nur noch deutlicher.



Der Tilfred hat über 25 Jahre Arbeit auf dem Buckel. Wahrscheinlich ist der "Kurze" noch nicht einmal so alt. Erachtet ihn deswegen bitte 
nicht geringer als seinem Kumpel "Zwei-Gesicht". Danke vielmals!

Dein Vergleich ist meiner Meinung übrigens blöd weil ich das, im Gegensatz zu Dir? , einwandfrei kann! Ich kann sogar mit Nichtrauchern
übers Rauchen reden.

Und aufgrund Deiner Attitüde könntest Du Dich auf der Uni zum Studieren rumdrücken und hättest also noch nie gearbeitet!


----------



## Tilfred (9. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Antwort liegt genau in der von dir zitierten Textstelle.



Ok nur für mich, den Depp und ein Leut wie mich, die von mir zitierte oder von Dir von mir zitierte Textstelle bitte?

Weil aus der von Dir zitierten Textstelle lese ich Deine Unterstellung wieder nicht heraus. Beim besten Willen nicht!

Ich zitiere nochmal was Du angeblich aus meinen Texten liest und bitte zeig mir dann wo und wie, danke!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, keiner hat etwas dagegen, Krankheiten herauszufiltern aber bei einem Fortpflanzungsverbot von Behinderten hört's irgendwo auf.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2018)

Lässt du dir jetzt den Kontext deiner eigenen Beiträge erklären?

Irgendwie kurios für einen Verschwörungstheoretiker.


----------



## Johnny05 (21. Oktober 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Was hat Dich aufgehalten, Keule?
> 
> Bisch Du Mod oda was?!
> 
> ...


----------

